# The NEW Caterham CSR - the ultimate trackday/road car!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Awesome, simply awesome! (shame about the price though  )

http://www.caterham.co.uk/news/index.htm

Download the 260 spec and look at the 0-60 time!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

An R400 with slicks is intmidating enough on the track...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice, but I can see the market for these trackday-oriented cars getting eaten away by Radical and the like.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

150kg heavier than R500


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

Been thinking about a Caterham for some time now. I'll look forward to the reviews to see how it compares to the R300/400/500 7's!

Should be better!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Not sure the Radical is going to do that well long term as a track toy. They are quick, but I know a couple of people who are going back to R500s as the Radical isn't fun.

The Elise chassis can corner quicker than a Caterham (or at least get on the power earlier) but there is something pure about a Caterham sliding under power...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I actually prefer the r400 to the r500 on the track.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I've never driven an r400 but the 500 is certainly hard enough work to make it less enjoyable

Quite fancy an R300SV as a road/track toy at some point


----------

